# Concern about clipped wings.



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Budgie #2, Junior, is getting close to the end of quarantine. He came to me with a full wing clip and I have his perches set low but very often he misses his mark and crashes to the cage bottom, 16" down. He flaps a bunch to soften the landing and I have ladders for him to get back up. 

Budgie #1, Harry, is in a F040 with the high perch at 30". I'm concerned that Jr. might crash too hard if he ends up in that set-up. Should I put the F040 perches really low when transfer time comes? 

Being that neither bird is tame I have no control over which cage they decide to co-habitat in. I'm thinking that seeing how Harry can fly he might choose to go into Junior's smaller cage which would be ideal until Junior gets his feathers back. It's 23x20x29 high. I think that is big enough for 2 budgies temporarily?


----------



## Sim (Apr 22, 2019)

I think a cage that is 23x20x29 would be big enough to house two budgies permanently, as its volume is 13,340 and the minimum volume for two budgies is 9,720 (30x18x18), as the forum states here:
https://www.talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html

So, I would suggest you to house them together in the smaller cage until Junior's wing feathers will have grown back, then you can move them to the bigger cage.

I hope I helped you. :001_smile:


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Makes sense to me. Hopefully I can get the budgies co-operation. Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Let us know how things go with Harry and Junior when the quarantine period has ended.
Best wishes!*


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Mission accomplished! Neither bird would have anything to do with it on the first attempt. I gave them a couple days with cages close and then tried again. After 20 minutes of climbing the cage wall Jr. went into the big cage. He is getting around alright with his short wings. He climbs the walls if he ends up on the floor.
As far as interaction goes there was a lot of crazy beak kissing or beak biting with an occasional foot on the others chest. Being new to this it sometimes appeared to me as aggression with Harry cornering Jr. a lot. This was non-stop for a day and a half but they seem to be settling down a little. I'm guessing they are establishing the pecking order with a lot of pecking. No squawking. Just a lot of warbles will chewing the other's beak.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though they are making good progress in getting acquainted. :thumbsup:*


----------

